# new world record



## littlezac

only 3 of us on the boat today, trolled all day from the squiggles to the spur. we finaly found schools of tuna, we caught 5 1/2 decent bfts and some chicken dolphin until we got into a school of bfts again and saw a big swirl around a bait and then another around another bait so i freespooled a marlin chugger and started realing fast and it chased it up and ate and ran 400+ yards on the 80 wide. 30 minutes later we relized it was the biggest bft any of us had ever seen. it weighed 52 pounds and ill post pics asap


----------



## mkpitts6

You get'em littlezac!


----------



## atlantacapt

sure it wasn't a schoolie YFT? there have been a lot of those mixed in...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Congrats...Lets see this world record...


----------



## bombtosser

damn.. we need pics man!!!!


----------



## littlezac

it is a blackfin for sure. ill post pics soon


----------



## mt0264

could be a big eye tuna ?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

mt0264 said:


> could be a big eye tuna ?


The current World record is 49 pounds , so it is possible to get one that large. Maybe he feed on oil to gain that last 22 pounds .....:thumbup:


post the pictures please...................


----------



## Live4Fish

come on zac postem you called me about this and said you would sendem just postem up i wanna see this thing


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

highly doubtful for a bigeye....

agreed with everyone else. let's see pics


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Sorry.....couldn't resist, since I only logged on to see this fish :thumbsup:

Nice job on it.


----------



## lobsterman

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> The current World record is 49 pounds , so it is possible to get one that large. *Maybe he feed on oil* to gain that last 22 pounds .....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> post the pictures please...................


Yes he pulled into a BFT station and filled up with oil and fertilized with dispersant and now he's full grown.


----------



## swhiting

Scales lie!

I've caught 500 different world records... till I get them back to those faulty scales!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

WHats up with the pictures? Lets see this dang "world record"


----------



## lobsterman

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> WHats up with the pictures? Lets see this dang "world record"


 
Patience, you know photoshopping takes time. :yes:


----------



## littlezac

im sorry for the wait the captains out of town i swear ill put them up when he gets back because he has the pics.


----------



## dailysaw

littlezac said:


> im sorry for the wait the captains out of town i swear ill put them up when he gets back because he has the pics.


Who has the fish?


----------



## CatCrusher

Well I didnt want too, but I'm gonna have to call bullshit on this one. If this was truly a record fish a picture wouldnt be this hard to produce. If proven wrong I'll be the first to appologize.


----------



## kahala boy

Hope you weighed it on a certified scale.


----------



## FenderBender

Ran 400 yds on an 80 wide? Strongest.Tuna.Ever! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Ya'll smell that?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

sbarrow said:


> Well I didnt want too, but I'm gonna have to call bullshit on this one. If this was truly a record fish a picture wouldnt be this hard to produce. If proven wrong I'll be the first to appologise.


+1.

Now, my table is all set up for me to eat a plate of crow, and I too will apologize. 




FenderBender said:


> Ran 400 yds on an 80 wide? Strongest.Tuna.Ever! Congrats on your catch!


But 400 yards on an 80 wide? Not hard to do if your drags are super jacked. Hmm.....that smell...


----------



## user6993

Thanks for the post. There is some stange things swimming in the Gulf now.Week before last we caught a 26 and a half pound bonita. I know they get bigger,we just have not caught any bigger then that.Gene


----------



## jaceboat

yall quit hating on zac. if he said he caught a 52lb blackfin then he caught one, damn. he will put the pics up when the capt sends em to him, i called him when i heard about it the capt has to email em to him.


----------



## Chris V

Woody, why is it highly doubtful that it could be a bigeye? Not saying it is one but what grounds for it not to be one? They aren't _that_ rare in the gulf. 

Congrats if this does pan out but I'm still not sure why it would run out 400 yds of line


----------



## rippndrag

bump


----------



## Lyin Too

I caught a 62 lb red snapper yesterday. No pictures but I hear u dont need em!


----------



## dailysaw

rippndrag said:


> bump


 
i like that 1


----------



## -WiRtH-

rippndrag said:


> bump


+1


----------



## Sunshine17

How long is the captain out of town for??? I wanna see this picture.


----------



## halleburton

probably found out it wasnt a blackfin! anxious to see pictures though as well, regardless of species.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Lets see this thing. You cant get the capt. to email them to you?


----------



## standrew

come on guys. I've caught potential line class records (not all-tackle though) before and haven't even bothered with it. I'm sure many here have done that as well. Maybe we'll see the pics one day, maybe not. Folks cant even post reports on here anymore without pics. These kind of comments have ran many old members away that are stellar fisherman that we could all learn from. Hell I know many folks who never take pics of their fish (me included for the most part). Give this guy a little more time. Maybe the Capt of the boat just doesn't care about what some people on this forum think.


----------



## -WiRtH-

standrew said:


> come on guys. I've caught potential line class records (not all-tackle though) before and haven't even bothered with it. I'm sure many here have done that as well. Maybe we'll see the pics one day, maybe not. Folks cant even post reports on here anymore without pics. These kind of comments have ran many old members away that are stellar fisherman that we could all learn from. Hell I know many folks who never take pics of their fish (me included for the most part). Give this guy a little more time. Maybe the Capt of the boat just doesn't care about what some people on this forum think.


If someone catches a world record fish and says they will post pics then of course you are going to want to see it. Everyone is amazed by big game of any type. If my brother calls me and says he shot a 250 pound buck I'm gonna tell him to hold off on cleaning it til I get there. It's not as awesome to catch a 15 pounder as it is to catch a 51 pounder. So... :fishslap:


----------



## -WiRtH-

I don't doubt he caught a big fish, I just wanna see the daggum thing!
:singing:


----------



## Garbo

littlezac said:


> im sorry for the wait the captains out of town i swear ill put them up when he gets back because he has the pics.


 
*Congrats on the catch. *

*Since you have shared that the captain is the only one with photos, it is easy to think that the pictures were taken on the water. If the fish was weighed on the water, even with certified scales, it will not be considered as a record. Any record fish has to be weighed land based to meet the requirements of the IGFA. *

*I have a few line class records and worked very hard to assure that the catch was handled properly and by the rules, actually the rules make it more interesting and the rules were not really a big deal to deal with. *

*I don't doubt you, but would love to see some more details. It is very interesting that one has doubted you, who himself has been doubted more than many on here.*


----------



## snapper snatcher

photos photos photos we need some photos


----------



## silver bullet

If it was the world recored it would be in every paper around.

I did break the MS recored with one at 38 lbs but Ididn't get it weighted it "it ate good though".

You have to remember that alot of smaller yellow fin's do look like a blacky.

On another note I did just break SC recored for amberjack 123lbs.

Good luck on whatever the out come is, it sounds like yall had a great day of fishing.


----------



## bombtosser

silver bullet, in reference to the lesson learned by this thread, let's see some pics of that big a** amberjack!! and some details man..


----------



## silver bullet

I am the good looking one, that is standing on the bucket.

http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2010/sep/11/angler-lands-record-amberjack/

And no I am not going to tell you what I caught it on (9oz daimond jig)


----------



## bombtosser

awesome story! that had to be a blast on a jig!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

That's a photoshop pic.










Just kidding. That's a beautiful fish. Man,...If I could just catch one close to that i'd be happy. Congratulation's.


----------



## chris a

Give the poor guy a break. He said he would post pics soon. It's only been 1 week.


----------



## Buche

silver bullet said:


> I am the good looking one, that is standing on the bucket.
> 
> http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2010/sep/11/angler-lands-record-amberjack/
> 
> And no I am not going to tell you what I caught it on (9oz daimond jig)


My buddy shot one weighing 125lbs., 98 inches long.


----------



## silver bullet

Wow, ours was only 69". That was a huge fish 98" ( 8' long).


----------



## chasintail05

holy sheet nice fish


----------



## silver bullet

This is the SC outdoors

http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=1238

Sorry about Hijacking this Tread.


----------



## swhiting

.......


----------



## Matt09

picsssss


----------



## Hendrik

*Finally*


----------



## FenderBender

man i suck at photoshop


----------



## Hendrik

man i suck at photoshop

I agree, I think mine is better lol


----------



## -WiRtH-

you both equally suck at photoshop...


----------



## Sunshine17

Ok. Has the real picture been posted? Ha


----------



## -WiRtH-

not that I know of...


----------



## J rod

Silver Bullet, How long was that 123 lb AJ? I was wondering because i caught one on the 10th that was 51 inches and broke a 50lb scale, and our 100lb scale was already broken. I'm trying to get a good estimate on weight.


----------



## J rod

sorry, just noticed where you said 69" and there's no wat that other fish is 98" unless that guys 8' tall. his hand is in it's mouth and on it's tail a person can only reach as wide as they are tall, and that's iff they're lanky.


----------



## -WiRtH-

So... any updates?


----------



## BuckWild

I guess we are never going to see pics of this fish? if it wasnt a blackfin, just man up and tell us. I dont know either way, but Iv been following this thread and want to know what it was.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

J rod said:


> Silver Bullet, How long was that 123 lb AJ?


It should be in the 62-63" range.


----------



## -WiRtH-

BuckWild said:


> I guess we are never going to see pics of this fish? if it wasnt a blackfin, just man up and tell us. I dont know either way, but Iv been following this thread and want to know what it was.


 
Same here. I have never caught a tuna or even seen one outside of pictures or in a small tin can. So.... can we get a little somethin?


----------



## Burnt Drag

The captain with the pictures must be on a "round the world" cruise on a sailboat!


----------



## jaceboat

haters cant stand a winner...


----------



## littlezac

its not yft


----------



## fulish850

is that the record tuna littlezac????


----------



## Heller High Water

If that is the fish in question, its a yft. Still a great great fish, but yft.


----------



## silver bullet

I 2nd the small yellow, but in your defence it is easy to mistaken the two.

I would still take it.


----------



## chasintail05

did we seriously wait this whole time for a picture of a yf


----------



## BuckWild

Lol, looks like we did. Let me know how the new record verification process goes.



chasintail05 said:


> did we seriously wait this whole time for a picture of a yf


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Heller High Water said:


> If that is the fish in question, its a yft. Still a great great fish, but yft.


It's most likely a small bluefin. Notice how the pec fin does not come past the dorsal, which is a dead giveaway every time. We have that confusion in NC in the late winter every year. Someone brings a yellowfin limit to the docks and it ends up being a dozen small bluefin, which is an issue, since your only allowed one.


----------



## Heller High Water

Eastern Tackle said:


> It's most likely a small bluefin. Notice how the pec fin does not come past the dorsal, which is a dead giveaway every time. We have that confusion in NC in the late winter every year. Someone brings a yellowfin limit to the docks and it ends up being a dozen small bluefin, which is an issue, since your only allowed one.


Thanks for the tip. Pretty cool tip too. I bet that could be a huge issue at the dock. Either way a great fish to catch. Thanks for the info ET.


----------

